# مواضيع لمشاريع تخرج في بكالوريوس هندسه طيران



## mohd karim (9 يناير 2011)

السلام وعليكم​
تحيه طيبه وبعد

في البدايه اشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتذى لما فيه من عزه وفخر لنا كمهندسين عرب لنا تجمعنا الخاص, انا طالب بكلاريوس في هندسه الطيران وحبيت اتشارك معاكم اخواني بافكار لمواضيع التخرج سوا كانت في ال structrue او اي شي متعلق بالمحركات او حتى aerodynamic لانه كما تعلمون الطلاب الاجانب عاده ما يعانون بمثل هذه المشاكل عندما لا يوجد من يتعاون معك او يرشدك باختيار مشروع تخرجك. لذلك من يملك افكار او مواضيع في مشاريع تخرج لهندسه الطيران اتمنى ان لا تبخلوا بمشاركتها معي ومع كافه اخواننا في هندسه الطيران

اخوكم محمد عبدالكريم


----------



## mohd karim (9 يناير 2011)

اذا كان هناك مواضيع تتعلق ب gas turbine من الممكن ان تكون مفيده


----------



## عمراياد (20 يناير 2011)

فكرة جميله بارك الله بك 

ان شاء الله ننتظر التفاعل مع موضوعك من الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## passm55 (21 يناير 2011)

good


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

نأمل اعادة تفعيل الموضوع مع التحفظ على كلمة بكلاريوس بدلا من بكالوريوس


----------



## جنان حمزة (21 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على هذه الفكرة الرائعة اما بالنسبة لي فانا لدي موضوع وهو (تحليل الديناميكية الهوائية على جناح طائرة وتقليل حدوث الانفصال باستخدام اسطوانة دوارة تحل محل القلابات الامامية)


----------

